# KS-23



## BringOnTheBlues (Mar 12, 2010)

This is my first post - be gentle oh wise bottle lovers.

 I found a bottle that I think I've managed to identify as a KS-23 (Thanks to Poison_us's website - amazing viewing!). I just wondered if anyone could tell me how old something like that is, and maybe a value for it? It's my first ever antique bottle, and I'm just getting my feet wet. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  I'm glad you like the site.  Was a labor of love.
 But curious, I don't have a KS-23, in any part of my site (that I can find)  In fact, I dont have a K?-23 of anything.

 A KS-23 is from Willet & Co (produced by W.T. & Co. embossed on the base)

 Type-o perhaps?  Let me know, and I can fill you in the best I can.


----------



## BringOnTheBlues (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow. First post and already I feel oblivious. The website says "KS-2 3 1/4". There's a space there. Duh. [&:]

 So anyway, the one I have is a *KS-2* like the one on your website. Just any information you might have clicking around in your head about it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 15, 2010)

Perhaps I should put all the sizes in ( ) to help separate them from their ID number. I tried to put 2 spaces between the 2 to help it visually.

 Anyway, the most prevalent poisons put in all the bottles in the late 1800 to early 1900 were Mercury Bichloride, Mercury Cyanide and compressed antiseptic tablets.  You find them with labels every so often on ebay.  The actual dates produced I have no idea.  This and what I have listed on the website is all I know.  All the larger sizes are rare and go for $$$.  These go for $25 - $40 depending on the color or day.  We are needing the clear issue in this size.  But we never find one at a descent price.  But that venture is on hold (along with every other bottle acquisition) till we get back on our feet again.

 Hope this helps ya.


----------



## BringOnTheBlues (Mar 15, 2010)

It does help. Thanks so much for your time and good information. You really are an asset to this site.

 I hope whatever issue you're dealing with resolves itself soon and well.

 Thanks so much!


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is a nice Amber one with most of it's label and cork.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vtg-Old-Antique-Amber-Arsenic-Trioxide-Poison-Bottle_W0QQitemZ220571019830QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item335b0eaa36

 This is one of the harder of the 3" sizes to get (along with the clear)  Most of what you see are Cobalt for sale.  A few of them on as well.


----------

